# معدات مركز صيانة السيارات



## عمر الامارات (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله سوف افتح مركز صيانة سيارات واريد منك خدمة 
ما هي معدات مركز الصيانة
من ميكانيكا السيارات الى الدهان وغيار الزيت
ويا ريت لو في اسعار 
وشكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر الامارات قال:


> ان شاء الله سوف افتح مركز صيانة سيارات واريد منك خدمة
> ما هي معدات مركز الصيانة
> من ميكانيكا السيارات الى الدهان وغيار الزيت
> ويا ريت لو في اسعار
> وشكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله أخ عمر
الحقيقة العدد تتنوع من العدد المساعدة مثل الروافع الى معدات فك وتركيب قطع الغيار مثل المفاتيح والمفكات بانواعها وايضا تحتاج لضاغط هواء وماكينة شفط الزيت ومفتاح او مفاتيح لفك المصافى حسب النوع وغيره اما بالنسبة للدهان فتحتاج الى فرن كما نسميه بالسودان او كابينة كما يسميها اخواننا المصريين ومسدسات دهان وطبعا ستحتاج الى مواد قبل الدهان مثل معجون الفايبر والمقوى والثنر وانواع الصنفره وماكينة تلميع - هذا اذا لاتريد سمكرة - هذه الاشياء الكبيرة وما اسحضرته.

لكن انصحك بان تذهب لاحدى الشركات المتخصصة ببيع عدد الورش فهذا عملهم وبكل تاكيد سيعرضون عليك جميع ما تحتاجه ويمكن ان تشترى جميع هذه الاشياء من مكان واحد​


----------



## عمر الامارات (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ان كان لديك اي فكرة على هذا المشروع فارجوا منك ان تفيدني في هذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mmee (19 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتم احدكم يساعدنى اريدكتب عن السيارات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------

